# Placa madre - ¿Como saber que falla?



## Limbo (Nov 5, 2009)

Buenas,

Tengo dos placas madre que me dieron unos amigos, supuestamente no funcionan. No las he probado todavia por miedo a que pueda causar algun daño al hardware que conecte a ella.

Tengo algunas preguntas,¿Si conecto hardware a la placa y ésta no funciona, estropeara lo que conecte?¿Como puedo saber si funciona correctamente la placa sin conectar el hardware? Una de las placas no tiene procesador, ¿pasaria algo si conecto el procesador que tengo en mi actual pc en la placa estropeada?

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2009)

1) Lees esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/codigos-beep-error-motherboards-significado-9731/
2) Conectas el Mother a la fuente y al parlante interno si lo tiene (Solamente) y enciendes.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 5, 2009)

Interesante, gracias.
De todas formas el pc que tengo ahora mismo es antiguo (tiene 10 o 11 años) y al probar la ram en la placa nueva no tenia los mismos conectores, no encajaban, asi que no puedo cambiarla. La tarjeta grafica que me han regalado tambien (¿suerte?) tampoco encaja en ninguna de las placas que tengo (¿mala suerte o antiguedad?), asi que nada, a quedarme con el viejo PC que tantas horas me ha hecho cabrearme con él (sé parecen a las novias ) 

En fin, igualmente me ha servido los codigos beep porque normalmente me arreglo yo mismo el PC y a veces me pito y no sabia que era..

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2009)

También se puede probar sin RAM


----------



## Nimer (Nov 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> También se puede probar sin RAM



No siempre.
Hay mothers que no arrancan si les falta la memoria RAM. Yo casi vendo uno como "roto" porque no arrancó.. Y antes de que lo busquen se me dió por probarlo con memoria RAM, y salió andando de lujo. Ahora sigue funcionando.

La ram a veces es necesaria.




Mandale la fuente, si el cooler del micro se mueve, y el led del mother prende, tiene señales de vida.
Ahí ponele una placucha de video, y una memoria ram. Nada más. Fijate si muestra el resumen de BIOS, etc.. Si eso anduvo, le ponés un rigido, y listo.. Descartás todo en ese orden.


----------



## plba00 (Nov 6, 2009)

estoy deacuerdo con Nimer hay mother q no arrancan,  ademas desde q la enciendas si no tienen el micro ni las memorias ya te van a dar test de q  le falta memoria de q no tiene micro o test de video por lo q te recomiendo q no uses  los de tu pc, sino unos q tengas para comprobar   e ir descartando los componentes q deben estar malos es decir q tienes q tener quid  para comprobar pq si el board esta en corte puedes echar a peder cualquier cosa  q conectes ok 
saludos 
espero q te sirva  postea cualquier inquietud


----------

